
Show HN: I started a weekly newsletter to help with digital productivity - prithsr
https://thetechletter.com
======
prithsr
Hi HN! It's been a couple months now, but every week I share a digital tool I
use that has helped me get things done better/faster.

It has mostly been personal experience, but in my day-to-day I found myself
sharing so many of these to people one-by-one, that I figured a newsletter was
a better way to reach more people-- plus, I seem to enjoy writing. From note
taking apps to finding royalty-free content online for your own personal
projects.

Many of the tools you'll be familiar with, and others I encounter on the daily
tech-forums (giving credit where credit is due). You can see a list of
previous articles on
[https://thetechletter.com/archive](https://thetechletter.com/archive) and
expect new emails every Monday at 11:00 EST.

I appreciate support or feedback!

